# High Society



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Again in the quest for information.

Do you, the reader, belong to a society, if so which one/s please?

Many thanks

Rory Matier
TSKA PKL


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I belong to ARIA, my local amphibian, reptile and insect society...they in turn are group members of the FBH I believe.

I'm also a member of the IRCF which is conservation based rather than 'keeping' based.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a business membership to the IHS and the FBH as I thought it would be nice for the shop to support them, although I am unconvinced that the extra money is actually worth anything (I think it costs £50 and £32 a year and I get exactly the same as regular members anyway....).

I'm also a member of the tortoise trust and our local cardiff group that is very small


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

P.R.A.S
regards gaz


----------



## saracenh (Sep 6, 2006)

F.B.H


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

We have membership to both IHS and FBH.

Also East Sussex Reptile and Amphibian Society, who are affilliated to FBH.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I belong to the BTS


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I belong to SEAS scottish exotic animal society

who are affiliated with FBH


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not, but would consider joining one.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Fbh..


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

FBH, IHS, and BHS


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

At this time, IHS only.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ditto, at the moment IHS only

N


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

probably get slated.. but, i'm not a member of any of the societies right now.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I am a member of the I.H.S. I do not think there is any point joining any other.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Feds*

Well at this present time l belong to none of the above. If NAPAK was still operational, they would be mine, however they are not and as such there is nothing for mammals.

I have opted however to place TSKA - The Specialist Keepers' Association forwards to join as an affiliate to FOCAS and will be submitting Pro Keepers' Lobby also.

Rory


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

FBH...was with the BHS aswell but forgot to renew membership!!


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

PKL...all the way! lol.
I will join ihs or bras, but only when they convince me where the money goes!


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

At the moment I'm only an IHS member and signed up for the PKL but I'll happily pay join any organisation that I think can actively make a difference.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Ihs...


----------

